# Automatic- 5 speed conversoin



## Race King (Sep 9, 2007)

How involved is converting an automatic into a 5-speed?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

alot. Google search it. I swapped my 200sx SE-R and it sucked.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Please supply more info such as, what model, year.


----------



## Race King (Sep 9, 2007)

1990 240sx a guy's selling it for 400


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Race King said:


> How involved is converting an automatic into a 5-speed?


Not difficult at all. Here's a procedure:

S14 5-Speed Swap

Even though the procedure is called "S14 5-speed swap", it is basically the same for an S13.


----------



## Tarkill (Oct 14, 2007)

hardest part I would say is compiling all the tidbits that are on that list.


----------

